# Trump asked about shooting migrants at border in legs if they threw rocks at agents, reportedly wanted a 'trench with deadly reptiles'



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

https://www.foxnews.com/media/trump-border-migrants-shoot-trench-reptiles


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

It's almost 2:00 am so I won't get into this now. 
Maybe later on today I'll feel like trashing some liberals.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Aim for the middle leg to act as birth control. The deadly reptiles should be the ones on the " Endangered species" list so they can eat a plenty and reproduce enough to get off the list.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Fake, corrupt reporting!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I know but it was a good thought to have fun with.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I agree with denner12. This is just more of the Trump hating that we've been seeing for the last three years. It amazes me that the radical left and the mainstream media can't see how they are embarrassing themselves. Next, they'll be accusing Trump of putting babies on spikes (Eddie Izzard reference).
I shudder to think that there's still thirteen months to go before the election. I wonder how bad it will be in nine or ten months.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Quote:
In an excerpt from their upcoming book, "Border Wars: Inside Trump's Assault on Immigration," Times reporters Michael Shear and Julie Hirschfeld Davis allege that Trump has repeatedly floated the idea of installing a "water-filled trench" filled with deadly reptiles. 

Well there goes their credibility, they are NYT reporters, which makes them liars.. Why would anyone believe them?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

At one time, Trump stated that if he had gone into the military, he would have made a great general.


----------



## bigheadred (Oct 19, 2019)

Why not it worked in medieval days? Broken glass might be somewhat effective too. Just saying.....


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

paratrooper said:


> At one time, Trump stated that if he had gone into the military, he would have made a great general.


I don't know anything about Trump's attitude and personality when he was a young man but if it was anything like it is now he would have had difficulty rising in the ranks. Negotiating is his strong point and there isn't (wasn't) any negotiating in the military. 
Don't get me wrong, I love his attitude and personality because it drives the wacko left crazy.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

PhuBai70 said:


> I don't know anything about Trump's attitude and personality when he was a young man but if it was anything like it is now he would have had difficulty rising in the ranks. Negotiating is his strong point and there isn't (wasn't) any negotiating in the military.
> Don't get me wrong, I love his attitude and personality because it drives the wacko left crazy.


Trump wouldn't have made it a month in the military. He's got some serious mental issues that haven't been resolved.

Then again, when you have the money that he has, people tend to think you're okay for a variety of odd reasons.

Myself, I have no use for the guy what-so-ever. He's a f'n moron. Rex Tillerson nailed it.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

paratrooper said:


> Trump wouldn't have made it a month in the military. He's got some serious mental issues that haven't been resolved.
> 
> Then again, when you have the money that he has, people tend to think you're okay for a variety of odd reasons.
> 
> Myself, I have no use for the guy what-so-ever. He's a f'n moron. Rex Tillerson nailed it.


Love him or hate him you have to admit one thing, he kept Hillary out of the oval office and stopped (even if temporarily) the radical left from moving closer to a socialist America.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Trump has actually done a better job then I expected. Giving the circumstances he has faced.

With the media, deep state, trying to unseat a sitting President, Trump has to many accomplishments to mention. 

He has in my opinion brought out the Mental issues of many others. 

Haters will Hate, there's no changing that. The guy can cure cancer ( haters will still hate).
They call it "Trump Derangement Syndrome"


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Say what you will about Trump, he works his ass off to get done the things that he promised during the 2016 election. He does not tolerate the U.S. getting screwed by other countries. 
By comparison to his competition in the 2020 election, there is no comparison!

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If he would only take a moment here and there and listen to what others have to say, he would benefit greatly.

But, he seems to think he knows it all. I'm convinced he's as crooked as a Leap Year is long. I don't get into the political arena. It's all BS to me. One party is just as bad as the next. Same goes for all politicians in general.

My wife likes him. Go figure! We avoid the subject of Trump whenever possible.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> If he would only take a moment here and there and listen to what others have to say, he would benefit greatly.
> 
> But, he seems to think he knows it all. I'm convinced he's as crooked as a Leap Year is long. I don't get into the political arena. It's all BS to me. One party is just as bad as the next. Same goes for all politicians in general.
> 
> My wife likes him. Go figure! We avoid the subject of Trump whenever possible.


I think the same thing, why is he saying that? But he gets results in the end. 
I like it.

Fake news!! Crooked Hillary, Wild Bill , leaking James comey, crazy Maxine waters

The kneeling issue, Rocket man, Pocahontas, the four goofs or squad, AOC, OMAR, TLIAB, N the other one , lol.
Sleepy joe Biden, crazy Bernie,

Mueller collusion delusion


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

PhuBai70 said:


> I don't know anything about Trump's attitude and personality when he was a young man but if it was anything like it is now he would have had difficulty rising in the ranks. Negotiating is his strong point and there isn't (wasn't) any negotiating in the military.
> Don't get me wrong, I love his attitude and personality because it drives the wacko left crazy.


Well, being that he is perhaps one of the best President's this country has had for a very long time, if ever. I'd argue that he would make a great general being that he gets things done against all odds and that is the bottom line..

He's delivered what he's promised while fighting a relentlessness left wing coup along the way. He's delivered on appointing more conservative federal judges than any other in his first term, including two SCOTUS judges; delivered on building the wall, has built a strong military, has enjoyed the greatest unemployment rates, most jobs created; we enjoy the greatest economic numbers this country has witnessed; got NATO to pay it's fair share, taking on China's unfair trade practices and illegal IP theft, etc, etc......and that's just in 3 years in office. Oh, and yes, I still got my guns!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

First off Obama beat Hillary because his ego would not let him be second fiddle behind the Clintons. Then he set up many political traps for Trump to destroy his time as President but Pres. Trump does not follow the political rulebook he follows his own rulebook for business so he gets things done.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

'MURICA!

















GW


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Don't bring a rock to a gun fight.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

paratrooper said:


> Trump wouldn't have made it a month in the military. He's got some serious mental issues that haven't been resolved.
> 
> Then again, when you have the money that he has, people tend to think you're okay for a variety of odd reasons.
> 
> Myself, I have no use for the guy what-so-ever. He's a f'n moron. Rex Tillerson nailed it.


Your girl lost. Get over it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

LostinTexas said:


> Your girl lost. Get over it.


You are mistaken! I didn't have a horse in the race. I never do.

I'd sit down and share a pitcher or two of beer with most anyone. I'm that easy to get along with. But, I do have to draw a line somewhere. I do have my pride, and that would prevent me from drinking with Trump.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I'll admit that in the beginning I would occasionally roll my eyes at some of the things Trump would say. I got used to it though because how he says things does not change the fact that what he says is usually true. 
When he refers to Clinton as "Crooked Hillary" is that not true? When he calls Warren "Pocahontas" did she not lie about being Native American in order to get a job as a university professor? When he insists that Joe and Hunter Biden are guilty of corruption involving not one, but two foreign governments I'm going to say that's also true.
Finally, when he accuses the reporters at CNN and MSNBC of fake news and lies it is harsh, but it is also totally true.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> You are mistaken! I didn't have a horse in the race. I never do.
> 
> I'd sit down and share a pitcher or two of beer with most anyone. I'm that easy to get along with. But, I do have to draw a line somewhere. I do have my pride, and that would prevent me from drinking with Trump.


Trump would absolutely be my choice to have a beer with. 
I don't think I would be able to drink very much, because he would definitely have me laughing my ass off. 
He's not scripted like most politicians, he tells it like it is. Most politicians tell it like it is, BUT behind closed doors.

"Biden didn't do anything as Vice President but kiss Obamas ASS"
You gotta love it. 
That's behind closed doors talk, Trump is the only politician that can get away with it, why is that? Maybe because it's not scripted? Lol


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Paratrooper.
I respect your views, my friend.
FYI , TRUMP doesn't drink beer, he drinks Coca Cola. Same as you, lol.

I knew there was something I didn't like about Trump,lol


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Paratrooper.
> I respect your views, my friend.
> FYI , TRUMP doesn't drink beer, he drinks Coca Cola. Same as you, lol.
> 
> I knew there was something I didn't like about Trump,lol


I drink beer so little, I count backwards to how many years ago it was. I never drink at home. But when I do, it's in public amongest family and/or friends.

I don't get the name calling that Trump is infamous for. That's so 7th grade! If you are his friend, he thinks the world of you. But, if for some reason you and he don't agree 100%, he has no use for you. The name calling starts and he begins to tear you apart, piece by piece.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

It's no secret that Trump likes McDonalds. Obviously, there are no In-N-Out Burgers in the DC area.
I recently read that his typical order is two Big Macs, two Filet-o-Fish sandwiches and a chocolate shake. There was no mention of fries. 
I hope he shares that with someone since that's a lot of food.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I drink beer so little, I count backwards to how many years ago it was. I never drink at home. But when I do, it's in public amongest family and/or friends.
> 
> I don't get the name calling that Trump is infamous for. That's so 7th grade! If you are his friend, he thinks the world of you. But, if for some reason you and he don't agree 100%, he has no use for you. The name calling starts and he begins to tear you apart, piece by piece.


Your source equals,,,According to the news media. Are you still trusting the news media when it pertains to Trump.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

blast from the past ........

https://www.handgunforum.net/xf/threads/president-obamas-gun-control-proposals.49773/#post-364552


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

BTW, Trump doesn't drink beer, Mike Lindell does. ,lol.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Your source equals,,,According to the news media. Are you still trusting the news media when it pertains to Trump.


Not so much the news media, just Trump's past and present behavior. He has a way with words, and it's not always a good way.

The way he cozies up to V. Putin and Kim Jung Un concern me. That's just not normal. But then again, neither is he.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> ...The way he cozies up to V. Putin and Kim Jung Un concern me...


I think that the "cozying-up" is a way to achieve some amount of _rapport_, and maybe even friendliness.
I believe that the result Trump hopes for is a de-escalation of bad feelings, angry rhetoric, and aggressive behavior.
I suggest that it seems to be working, even with Kim.

It's a businessman's way.
My father was always very friendly with his competitors. They didn't form a cartel, or anything like it, but they were all mutually supportive.
When I was in the leather business, all of us leathersmiths knew one-another, were friendly, and even did favors for one-another. We called it "The Sandalmakers' Underground."

I think that Trump's doing it right.
.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't speak to business and how some go about it. I've never been a businessman. Obviously, I have dealt with businessmen, and it hasn't always been a pleasant experience. 

Being kind and agreeable can sometimes be seen by some as a weakness, and there are those that wait for that indication and then take advantage. 

I just don't see Putin or Un playing by the books.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Famous words from Sun Tzu and Michael Corleone, "Keep your friends close and your enemies closer".


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

An Enemy of my Enemy is also my Friend


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

pic said:


> An Enemy of my Enemy is also my Friend


Believing this could prove hazardous.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When it comes to dealing with the Middle East, nothing is carved in stone.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Yes there is and that they will fight each other for any reason or no reason at all


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Yes there is and that they will fight each other for any reason or no reason at all


That was my point.


----------

